

10 Clojure One Liners - zaph0d
http://freegeek.in/blog/2011/06/10-clojure-one-liners/

======
asimjalis
Some of the examples need the require statement to work correctly. E.g.
example 4 should be

    
    
      (require 'clojure.contrib.io)
      (def file-text (slurp "data.txt")) ; Reads the whole file
      (def file-lines (clojure.contrib.io/read-lines "data.txt")) ; Reads as a sequence of lines

